# Tajima TMEX-C1501 - Test Stitch - Good??



## kalkake65 (Feb 2, 2019)

Hello all,

Have a (hopefully) quick question about a tajima TMEX-C1501 I am looking at purchasing. The guy I am talking with has the machine setup and working. And digitizing software (Not sure which one at this point) Attached are 3 examples of stitchouts he did for me and sent me pictures. I am going to look at it later tonight. This is going to be our first embroidery machine, so new to this. We currently do a lot of design, HTV, Screen Printing and Digital Printing 

Looking for opinions of the quality of the stitch work. Also, if anyone is familiar with this machine and things to look at while going through it. Also, what would be a fair price since it is 20-ish years old. 

Thanks in advance for any opinions or pointers!!!
Jason


Cant figure out how to attache a photo, so here is a link.

http://www.jjartisticdesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/73076.jpeg


----------



## A&A Games (Mar 18, 2008)

From the photo, it all looks good. Remember there is more than just the machine that produces a good design. IMO, the way the file is digitized is just as much a factor than the machine it's self. When I look at machines, I have a test file of a bunch of X's. A hard letter for the machine to stitch. I listen to how it handles the sew out (last machine I bought, they face timed it running for me) than flip it over to see the back as well. I want to see an even tension (adjustable) on the back with tight trims. Fabric and backing are the next components to making the designs look good. If the design was not digitized for a hat but looks great on teh shirt, there is a potential for a big mess there (lesson learned here a few times  ) That said, I do like Tajima's and for convenience, make sure the model loads with a USB at a minimum. Finally, research the software you are getting. Unless it is on the lines of a Wilcom, dont put a ton of value on it. We have a low level software package which does great work for lettering and numbers. We send our logos out because it takes me a month of Sundays to produce a great looking design the companies usually turn around in a day.


----------



## Muldo (Oct 18, 2017)

That machine should be worth 5k all day long. Treat them nice and they'll work nearly forever.


----------

